# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  AI art generator, Midjourney Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Midjourney Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Midjourney’s enthralling AI art generator goes live for everyone"
The only catch is that you'll need a Discord account to make your own spectacular art.

by Mark Hachman
July 26, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "‘An engine for the imagination’: the rise of AI image generators"
An interview with Midjourney founder David Holz

by James Vincent
August 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "“Too easy” — Midjourney tests dramatic new version of its AI image generator"
Version 4 offers greater detail and better compositions from simple prompts.

by Benj Edwards
November 10, 2022

----------

